# Borage in a Field



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It does well here without summer rain.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't know yet, as mine were watered fairly consistently all last summer. I will say this though about borage - it reseeds itself really well. Last year I did my very best to collect all the seeds I could from my tiny garden borage patch (probably 4'x4' or so) I managed to collect about 1200 seeds by hand over weeks of plucking them as they ripened. Even so, that patch is littered with little borage plants coming up for themselves this spring.

I'll always keep them around. I'm building up seed stock for when I move onto my own acreage.

Adam


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I've sprouted and transplanted 300 seedlings so far into pots, I'll do another batch and plant them in a 200x 200 field.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

BG,

They say to plant them densely, as they tend to fall all over the place. I found that in my garden as well. I had perhaps a dozen plants in a 4'x4' area and they still fell on the ground. Commercial operations will plant them very densely from what I've read. I could easily see planting 4 per square foot, or even more.

You've got about 4000 square feet to work with, so I would say either plant a smaller area more densely, or plant a LOT more to fill the space.

Adam


----------

